# In search of cultures



## David_L (Apr 13, 2019)

Looking for any stores that sell tissue cultures! Specifically in search of Helanthium Tenellum. Bought some "dwarf baby tears" about 8 months ago that im now fairly certain was just pearl weed. It clearly wasn't dbt, at least. Also brought pest snails with it. Looking to avoid both issues going forward.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Rift to Reef in the Flower Mound/Denton County area had several tissue culture plants a few months ago. You might check with them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rift to reef in lewisville and the fish gallery in Dallas. also marcus lawson sells them.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Not a store, but I buy all my plants from buceplant.com now and they sell them.


----------

